# Dropping 2 inches



## Hitman (May 18, 2005)

Is it worth dropping 2 inches? Also does anyone know if 20 inch rims would fit with 2inch offset on the back and 1inch in the front


----------



## tcratboy321 (Apr 11, 2005)

Hitman said:


> Is it worth dropping 2 inches? Also does anyone know if 20 inch rims would fit with 2inch offset on the back and 1inch in the front


20's will not fit on a 2 inch drop in general on the alty...go for a less of a drop and u will have to roll the fenders


----------



## sentra2nr (May 26, 2003)

20"s will fit maybe if you lif it. But with even a 2" drop I wouldnt recommend anything larger than a 18"


----------

